

Ask HN: help test Google reader alternative - siromoney

I've been building https://feedreader.co and need volunteers to help test it. Things you can do:
1. Visit https://feedreader.co/arpith/labels/read so I can see what happens when more than four people use the site.
2. Email me (arpith@) a subscription list so I can set you up with a page which looks like https://feedreader.co/arpith
3. Take a look at the api (https://feedreader.co/api) and give me feedback. The bookmarklet (https://feedreader.co/bookmarklet/js) I'm currently working on is an example of how the api can be used.<p>If you'd just like to be notified when sign ups are possible please email me (arpith@)
======
siromoney
Clickable links: <https://feedreader.co>
<https://feedreader.co/arpith/labels/read> <https://feedreader.co/arpith>
<https://feedreader.co/api> <https://feedreader.co/bookmarklet/js>

